
'Minecraft' founder Markus Persson's sad Twitter spree - scapbi
http://mashable.com/2015/08/29/markus-person-twitter-billionaire/
======
breakyerself
Looks like a major problem is he's decided to just "be rich" now. He really
needs a purpose. He needs to decide what it is he gives a damn about and work
on that. Goes for anyone. Not just rich people. If I were him I'd start an
investment fund for worker cooperatives. I think it could improve a lot of
lives.

------
melling
"The problem with getting everything is you run out of reasons to keep trying,
and human interaction becomes impossible due to imbalance."

Fortunately people like Bill Gates, Elon Musk, and Steve Jobs never felt this
way.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The second part of the sentence seems to apply, based on various things I've
read. Should we worry about the people who aren't apparently bothered by that?

I remember reading something about modern society where someone said it's the
people that aren't drive crazy by it that are broken.

------
matt_wulfeck
If you're lucky you get to give your money away. If you're unlucky then you
die and somebody else takes it. Either way it's gone in not too many years.

------
ZeroGravitas
This is from last year, in case you're feeling deja-vu.

